# Cheat Meals - Sweet, Savoury, or both.



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

*Sweet - Savoury - Both*​
Sweet 1317.57%Savoury 2027.03%Both4155.41%


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

As title says...................


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

savoury. Pizza usually


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Both.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Both also!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

if you have one might as well have the other. so both


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Both.


I imagine that you do both, then eat the plate, the table, and then the carpet. Just hope you don't have any pets near by :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I imagine that you do both, then eat the plate, the table, and then the carpet. Just hope you don't have any pets near by :thumb:


I ate $20 dollars worth of Mac donalds as a warm up last cheat meal followed by 2 pints of ice cream 2 indian meals with starter choccy bar x2. :innocent:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I ate $20 dollars worth of Mac donalds as a warm up last cheat meal followed by 2 pints of ice cream 2 indian meals with starter choccy bar x2. :innocent:


That's the way to do it. You gotta get them leptin levels up.

I always find it sad, when I hear people on a diet talking about cheat meals, that consist of about 600 calories. It's called a cheat for reason, fill ya booots.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Savoury not really into sweet stuff apart from ice cream. If its ice cream then I eating the tub


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont really have set cheat meals, but every couple of weeks i go mad for pizza and kit kats


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Both.

Spicy Chicken Pizza

Chips n' cheese

Mars Bar

Snickers

Bag of Haribo

MnM's (peanut)

Ben and Jerry's ice cream

Profiteroles

Basically everything and anything i see and want to eat.

Donuts and cookies too. And millionaire shortbread!

brb, going to tear the head off it thinking about this weeks upcoming cheat afternoon.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have bloody everything!!!

Best one I have had so far is as follows:

Starter: Home made lasagne

Main: 13" dominoes hawaian pizza

Desert: White chocolate cheesecake

I cant wait till Sunday to have another one!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

jesus i feel bad with my 1 cheat meal per week which consists of like a 1/2lbs with cheese chips, a coke and choclate bar. and im not even dieting lol

tomorows cheat though is a meal to celebrate the valentines me and my gf had to miss.

so im cooking

starter -portabello mushrooms with garlic butter and goats cheese

main - carbonara pasta with parmasan cheese and a bruchetta garlic bread

pud - apple and cinamon crumble extra crumble with custard


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

coldo said:


> Both.
> 
> Spicy Chicken Pizza
> 
> ...


How often do you do that????


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> How often do you do that????


Saturdays between 14:00 and midnight.

Usually every saturday, sometimes i'll be out watching the football allday so my cheat is alcohol instead. Maybe a kebab at the end of the night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

coldo said:


> Saturdays between 14:00 and midnight.
> 
> Usually every saturday, sometimes i'll be out watching the football allday so my cheat is alcohol instead. Maybe a kebab at the end of the night.


I thought ahh thats a lot til you said you do it within 10hours :lol:

KFC

Mcdonalds

Asda pizza

Choc cake (within 3-4hrs)

Looked awesome the day after :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pizza without a doubt...although I have just seen an awesome recipe for snickers cheesecake !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mostly savoury...Strada pizza or McDonalds usually. Though tonight I may be having some treacle pudding after having seen it advertised on the TV whilst working out at the gym...man it looked good!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Always sweet!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

been dieting for the northwest champs since just before christmas and iv had a cheat day every sat.the weight has come off sound.you deffo need something to look forward to at the end of the week.sweet or savoury?......... whatever is in the fridge that takes my fancy(thats just about everything!),the missus gets more than a little pi***d off though when our baby daughter has no chocky left!


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

Always fancy a cup of tea and custard creams a few hours after workouts :confused1: , I have something decnt to eat 95% of the time but sometimes...... :whistling:


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

just had my cheat meal today first one since starting dieting in jan, 12inch chicken and mushroom pizza and half strawberry cheesecake, so again both for me also!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I had a very disappointing banoffee pie from Sainsbury's yesterday...I'm actually considering becoming one of those grumpy old people who write a letter a of complaint...


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Savoury.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

indian curry then ice cream.


----------



## bigup (Mar 5, 2010)

Been cutting for 2 weeks now and just had my first cheat food. A naan bread with chicken tikka (Grilled breast) and salad.

Feel so guilty now!!! Hope it ain't added any pounds. Lost 8lbs since starting.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

geordie_paul said:


> just had my cheat meal today first one since starting dieting in jan, 12inch chicken and mushroom pizza and half strawberry cheesecake, so again both for me also!


You are joking right???? No cheat since Jan it is now mid March??? That's just crazy, I see no point in punishing yourself like this. The benefits of cheat meals far out weigh the negative. And you've gotta cheat proper, like Lois (Con). Even if you overspill on your cheat you'll be burning fat more efficiently for days afterwards.

There are no benefits in NOT cheating except the ability to brag about how long you have been clean dieting. Nothing else.....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

bigup said:


> Been cutting for 2 weeks now and just had my first cheat food. A naan bread with chicken tikka (Grilled breast) and salad.
> 
> Feel so guilty now!!! Hope it ain't added any pounds. Lost 8lbs since starting.


That is NOT a cheat meal. Grilled breast!! Tikka FFS. what are you thinking??? Why do you think you cheat??? The only way to get your leptin levels back up and kick start a slow metabolism is by OVEREATING temporarily, and having a girly naan bread and grilled chicken breast is not overeating, FFS is that even a calorie surpless??? Get down you local junk food outlet and let rip!!!!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> You are joking right???? No cheat since Jan it is now mid March??? That's just crazy, I see no point in punishing yourself like this. The benefits of cheat meals far out weigh the negative. And you've gotta cheat proper, like Lois (Con). Even if you overspill on your cheat you'll be burning fat more efficiently for days afterwards.
> 
> There are no benefits in NOT cheating except the ability to brag about how long you have been clean dieting. Nothing else.....


Im having a dilemma about this at the moment. I havnt cheated in 6 weeks. The guy helping me with my diet doesnt want me to at the moment.

Now my metabolism is obv working fine as only managed one weight session this week due to injury and still lost 3lb with the help of a little clen. My strength in gym is fine im loosing no muscle and feel fine.

Yeh i could happily eat a pizza but my body doesnt need it surely? so what would the cheat achieve.

Normally ive always been a big believe in them for all the reasons you have stated and more. this is the first timer ive gone without them and honestly have never seen my body change so quicky.

thoughts any1??????


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> Im having a dilemma about this at the moment. I havnt cheated in 6 weeks. The guy helping me with my diet doesnt want me to at the moment.
> 
> Now my metabolism is obv working fine as only managed one weight session this week due to injury and still lost 3lb with the help of a little clen. My strength in gym is fine im loosing no muscle and feel fine.
> 
> ...


Eveybodys different,

why do people call then "cheat" meals if its part of your diet plan????

Cant you have a noraml meal hilly?? Like going out for a staek and fries etc

Meet in middle as it were


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hilly said:


> Im having a dilemma about this at the moment. I havnt cheated in 6 weeks. The guy helping me with my diet doesnt want me to at the moment.
> 
> Now my metabolism is obv working fine as only managed one weight session this week due to injury and still lost 3lb with the help of a little clen. My strength in gym is fine im loosing no muscle and feel fine.
> 
> ...


You are right that, if there is no metabolic problem then don't try to fix it. Would be no harm doing for sanities sake though.

However, having said that, the clen could be hiding it.

If you diet is leaving your glycogen levels topped up then the cheat could be a little risky.

You are right, this is a dilema. Maybe a small cheat, and don't tell your trainer:whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Eveybodys different,
> 
> why do people call then "cheat" meals if its part of your diet plan????
> 
> ...


You are just a one of the lucky fcukers Joe, who cheats all the time, and only pauses for clean meal now and again........


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> You are just a one of the lucky fcukers Joe, who cheats all the time, and only pauses for clean meal now and again........


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

TBH i attribute that to constant GH use

I just cant get fat:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

BTW anyone had the creme egg ice cream before? - fvcking lovely, so good i felt the need to post about it on here:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Eveybodys different,
> 
> why do people call then "cheat" meals if its part of your diet plan????
> 
> ...


i have steak and potato or sweet potato every night for tea joe so im not exactly deprived with my diet i feel im eating alot of food. obv enough to keept metabolism on fire as i eat and 45 mins later am hungry straight off.

thats my point if ure eating enough to keep the metabolism on fire, training right etc and not depriving/depleting then really apart from the mental aspect of it( and the being normal/sociable obv) you dont really need a cheat do you.

if weight loss slows or you start to drag ure feet/depleted etc then i say they are a must altho i wouldnt say go eat loads of **** but maybe a high carb day etc.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> You are right that, if there is no metabolic problem then don't try to fix it. Would be no harm doing for sanities sake though.
> 
> However, having said that, the clen could be hiding it.
> 
> ...


yeh see my above post. im gettin a decent amount of food and to be honest not really getting any mad cravings and im happy with the changed. i no/feel high carb days and refeeds/cheats whate ever you want to call them are useful and needed in the right situation.

its a head ache for me. i think well should i just have one but no im trying to find an argument to support the cheat just so i can hit a dominoes LMFAO


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> i have* steak and potato or sweet potato every night *for tea joe so im not exactly deprived with my diet i feel im eating alot of food. obv enough to keept metabolism on fire as i eat and 45 mins later am hungry straight off.
> 
> thats my point if ure eating enough to keep the metabolism on fire, training right etc and not depriving/depleting then really apart from the mental aspect of it( and the being normal/sociable obv) you dont really need a cheat do you.
> 
> if weight loss slows or you start to drag ure feet/depleted etc then i say they are a must altho i wouldnt say go eat loads of **** but maybe a high carb day etc.


And you supposed to be a student

I lived off tesco own brand tuna flakes and blue stripe bread

Things obviously different these days :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> And you supposed to be a student
> 
> I lived off tesco own brand tuna flakes and blue stripe bread
> 
> Things obviously different these days :lol:


Blue stripe bread :lol: :lol: :lol:

blast from the (relatively recent :lol: ) past that


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

all i have is a couple morrisons cream scones on a friday nite.been like that for a few months.im going to have a chinese next week tho as ive got to a stage im happy with my progress so far.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> And you supposed to be a student
> 
> I lived off tesco own brand tuna flakes and blue stripe bread
> 
> Things obviously different these days :lol:


HAHA i live at home so it keeps my bills down plus im good with money :whistling:

actually im currently eating silverside. i got from local butcher 8kg for 40 quid. its not as tender as fillet etc but is rather lean and does the job


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> HAHA* i live at home* so it keeps my bills down plus im good with money :whistling:
> 
> actually im currently eating silverside. i got from local butcher 8kg for 40 quid. its not as tender as fillet etc but is rather lean and does the job


with mummy??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> with mummy??? :lol: :lol:


haha yup moved back home to go uni. mummy even bought me my own fridge to have in kitchen etc. couldnt be happier. means i have cash for some of the nicer things in life.

then just find girls who own there own places for fun :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hilly said:


> haha yup* moved back home to go uni. mummy even bought me my own fridge to have in kitchen etc. couldnt be happier. means i have cash for some of the nicer things in life.*
> 
> *then just find girls who own there own places for fun* :thumb:


Its ok mate, a yes would have sufficed

No need to justify your choice:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Its ok mate, a yes would have sufficed
> 
> No need to justify your choice:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: i love my mummy - mothers day 2moro boys dont forget.


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Both, usually an Indian followed by either a tub of Ben n Jerrys or cookies, or both, and probably then some cake after that little lot's gone down, and whatever else i've been craving during the week.

If i dont squeeze 4000 cals in , in the space of a couple hours i'm usually pretty disappointed with myself


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Taylor01 said:


> Both, usually an Indian followed by either a tub of Ben n Jerrys or cookies, or both, and probably then some cake after that little lot's gone down, and whatever else i've been craving during the week.
> 
> If i dont squeeze 4000 cals in , in the space of a couple hours i'm usually pretty disappointed with myself


Fancy doing HIT leg session after lot. If so, give me call, I'll be there in flash. Like to see you puking.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

haribo,s. got me hooked ....

My personal best 1 kilo (from costco,s)while watchin lord of the rings....I felt like absolute **** after

O just remembered the most ive ever ate.

MCdonalds: 8 x hamburgers,chicken sandwich,6 nuggets,large chips, large choc milkshake. Couldnt eat the 2 apple pies!

My mate worked there once and just gave it away. haha


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Just had my cheat meal,****** and then half a big bar od cadburrys wholenut and a big bag of malteisers,mmmmmmmmm that'll keep me sain untill nxt week!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

round 2 said:


> haribo,s. got me hooked ....
> 
> My personal best 1 kilo (from costco,s)while watchin lord of the rings....I felt like absolute **** after
> 
> ...


Now that's cheating....


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Man I can eat for england so lets not get started...

Usually though get unusually strong cravings for digestive biscuits dunked in a good cuppa tea:thumb:

Seriously though, Joe, doesnt excess fat consumption have no effect on leptin levels, so its better to cheat on carbs?

E.g. hammer a sh1tload of 'diet'/'lowfat' cakes, biscuits etc, the one time where lowfat diet foods are actually useful, but only when you literally abuse them lol


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Now that's cheating....


Like you say joe dont just tap at a nail hit it with a slede hammer:lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Man I can eat for england so lets not get started...
> 
> Usually though get unusually strong cravings for digestive biscuits dunked in a good cuppa tea:thumb:
> 
> ...


You're right, you need to pig out on carbs, but most things people cheat on are full of them anyway. Like mcd's etc, full of fat, but also full of carbs. I try to keep my refeeds low fat, but I did have a big mac, 2 double cheese burgers, chips, and 2 mcflurries this weekend as the last meal of my carb up, Rest of it was pretty much low fat carbs.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Savoury for me.

Kebabs, burgers, pizza, chinese.

Mmmmm. Fancy a kebab now actually.


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

tonight went as follows:

1/2 portion special fried rice

1/2 portion duck chow mein

6 sweet n sour chicken balls

bag of chips

curry sauce

prawn crackers

wait for the distended stomach to retract, and then

500g Tesco divine range Raspberry Cheesecake(couldn't manage the whole thing, the texture started to make my skin crawl)

60g coco pops, half pint milk

And theres a snickers lookin at me funny, so i might have to teach it a lesson


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

God said:


> I didn't realise quite how far people go when cheating, nor the benefits
> 
> I shall enjoy pigging out once a week from now on.


careful mate ure not dieting are you so the benefits are just mental or exta cals. eating lots like this when already in a calorie surplus will make you fat


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

God said:


> Ah ok I'm with you. So the benefit is only when dieting. I guess that makes sense. My mistake.


I kinda want to diet down now to get the satisfaction of a cheat meal 

Oh well, come May I'll be on the wagon...and the weekly wagon wheels


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

tub of ben an jerrys cookie dough an chocolate brownie piece chocolate ice cream 1 tub every evenin.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

2 weeks ago had a epic cheat...

Fillet Steak / Double Cajun chicken breast with pinapple and cheese / Cod on 1 plate eaten in 30mins or so 

Normally - large Chicken kebah / Large cheesey GB with fries / garlic mayo

Not fussed about sweet stuff - if I have some a whole toffee cheesecake is good


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

JUST NEEDED TO TELL YOU ALL I HAVE DECIDED TO HAVE A CHEAT MEAL TONIGHT!!!!!!!

It's been about 3 weeks since i have had a cheat meal of any sort, calories have been sub 2300cals the entire time. So i am going to be crazy and have one.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

What have you decided to have Con ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> JUST NEEDED TO TELL YOU ALL I HAVE DECIDED TO HAVE A CHEAT MEAL TONIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> It's been about 3 weeks since i have had a cheat meal of any sort, calories have been sub 2300cals the entire time. So i am going to be crazy and have one.


fck u


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> What have you decided to have Con ?


EVERY THING:lol:

TBH i will probably go out to dinner with the Mrs to a nice German place and perhaps have some desert later with a film. My stomach can't handle a lot in it any more due to only rarely having cheat meals my stomach has shrunk a lot. 

^^^^Peter that's the advantage of being your own coach you can make all the mistakes you want and you have no one to answer to besides your own fat ass up on the stage lol.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Domino's Pizza or Chicken Vindaloo normally, then might chuck some chocolate down after!! Cant wait for Saturday nights!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> EVERY THING:lol:
> 
> TBH i will probably go out to dinner with the Mrs to a nice German place and perhaps have some desert later with a film. My stomach can't handle a lot in it any more due to only rarely having cheat meals my stomach has shrunk a lot.
> 
> ^^^^Peter that's the advantage of being your own coach you can make all the mistakes you want and you have no one to answer to besides your own fat ass up on the stage lol.


^^^^No coach for me EVER! I'm too selfish to let anyone bask in my glory, and I'm not afraid to admit my fcuk ups. It's all me me me!! Ask my missus:lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Well I'm not having any crap this weekend on the carb up. I'm actually in the process of cooking everything I need right now.

Depletion workout then......

50g Dex

50g Corn Starch

50g Whey

will have the above immediately after workout, then 2 more, spaced at 2 hour intervals. Will also probably have a bag of glucose syrup based jelly sweets. Then off to bed, and saturday will be 1kg of Turkey, and 2.5kg of sweet potato, spread over 6 meals. Carb up done. I find sweet potato one of the only carbs that doesn't bloat me.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i just ate pancakes syrup and icecream,so thats both i think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

coldo said:


> Both.
> 
> Spicy Chicken Pizza
> 
> ...


Good man!!! I LOOVEEE Profiteroles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I was on a keto diet the same time as 2 other friends. That day we an XL burger king meal each at lunch time followed by 3 15" pizzas and a 10piece bargain bucket, with sides several hours later.... We looked like starved dogs ravaging our first decent meal.

Crusts were flying everywhere, faces were buried in buckets of chicken... ah it was a glorious day


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

Reading this post and it sounds like my daily diet for the last 10 yrs.

Dam and thats your cheat days.

Ohwell once i burn off the crap and fat that is masking all my muscles that has been hidden for so long i might be able to join you all on your cheat days.

Just a question how often do you guys have a cheat meal?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Once a week is a good rule of thumb. It takes the body about a week to drop leptin levels to a level low enough for the Hypothalamus to react by reducing metabolism, restricting FFA release from adipose etc. A few hours of cheating is enough to get leptin levels raised enough to prevent this.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Once a week is a good rule of thumb. It takes the body about a week to drop leptin levels to a level low enough for the Hypothalamus to react by reducing metabolism, restricting FFA release from adipose etc. A few hours of cheating is enough to get leptin levels raised enough to prevent this.


I usually cheat for pretty much a full day,well say 10-12 hours...should i cut this down joe? Funnily enough the next day i always wake up feeling thinner though


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

KK thanks guys.

Do you guys have a cheat day even if you are cutting? i have just started a 12 week cut program and might add a cheat day if advised to after the first 4 weeks. Or would a cheat day not do any good?

Sorry for all the questions just wanting to learn more as i am a newbie to all this.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Even if you're cutting  ...

But if you feel to guilty ... once every 10 days? 2 weeks?

or go monk for a month.


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys i will try monk for a month then have one every 2 weeks.

Well that is what i plan.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hairy muff ....

You've got some willpower if you stick to that!

Maybe as stated above ... a cheat time to time may be quite beneficial.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I ate a big bag of fruit chews from Lidl last night I couldn't stop myself and now my wee is green.

Thing is my cheat day was the whole of easter weekend with its chocolate and beer and chocolate...and beer.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Love a kebab 

And Love chocolate


----------

